# Why won't my KAHR K40 Sell?



## sixguncowboy

I have a model K4043 listed for sale on about 4 websites for 3 weeks & haven't had a single response. I have 4 magazines for it. It's the all SS model with Trijicon night sights. MSRP for a new one is $985.00 & the magazines MSRP is $40 each = $1105. I'm asking considerably less than that & I'm perplexed as to why it hasn't sold. Does anyone have any ideas? Is the economy that bad? I haven't had any problems with it. It's just that I want a new toy so I have to sell this gun in order to buy the new one & a deasler isn't going to give me what it's worth on trade in as he's looking to resell it & make a profit.

I'm perplexed.


----------



## Kharuger

K40 weighs 26 oz... Kahr P40 is same size and capacity but weighs 18.7 oz...It's a general trend away from all-heavy-metal guns into polymers and light alloys... It's happening throughout industry in general, not just with guns. The P40 is also a little cheaper. Lighter AND cheaper... Most Kahr fans will opt for a P40. I'm wondering... when you sell your K40 are YOU going to buy a lighter gun?... or... haven't you been buying lighter guns lately, in general? It's an evolutionary trend.


----------



## Glenn-SC

Are you asking $1? then it will sell.
Are you asking $1,000 then I bet it won't sell.

The biggest knock I've heard against Kahr has been their high price.
I think I've gotten my two at decent prices, but still they weren't cheap.

If you are asking over $750 - $800 for your used gun I bet it won't sell.


----------



## sixguncowboy

Kharuger said:


> K40 weighs 26 oz... Kahr P40 is same size and capacity but weighs 18.7 oz...It's a general trend away from all-heavy-metal guns into polymers and light alloys... It's happening throughout industry in general, not just with guns. The P40 is also a little cheaper. Lighter AND cheaper... Most Kahr fans will opt for a P40. I'm wondering... when you sell your K40 are YOU going to buy a lighter gun?... or... haven't you been buying lighter guns lately, in general? It's an evolutionary trend.


Kharuger, you may be right. I have an all poly compact 45acp & a Kimber Ultra CDP that has an alloy frame. But I also know that the Kahr has far less felt recoil than either of those two guns. + It gets back on target faster due to less muzzle rise during rapid fire.

Glen-SC I'm asking far less than that...........$600, shipping & insurance is included.


----------



## Glenn-SC

At that price I agree with Kharuger is correct.


----------



## Couch Potato

sixguncowboy said:


> Kharuger, you may be right. I have an all poly compact 45acp & a Kimber Ultra CDP that has an alloy frame. But I also know that *the Kahr has far less felt recoil than either of those two guns. + It gets back on target faster due to less muzzle rise during rapid fire.
> *
> Glen-SC I'm asking far less than that...........$600, shipping & insurance is included.


So why are you selling it? Does it work too well?

I think your points are valid, but so is my first question. The answer to that question is likely the similar to why people are not buying. IMHO many guns sold today are too light to be useful. My preference is for my arm to fatigue from the weight of the gun rather than the force of the recoil.


----------



## sixguncowboy

Couch Potato said:


> So why are you selling it? Does it work too well?
> 
> I think your points are valid, but so is my first question. The answer to that question is likely the similar to why people are not buying. IMHO many guns sold today are too light to be useful. My preference is for my arm to fatigue from the weight of the gun rather than the force of the recoil.


CP, your question is very valid. My primary shooting interest is cowboy action shooting and our range is located on a ranch with hills. I'm getting older and my hips are starting to wear. I neeed to buy a motorized gun cart so I can continue to shoot a few more years. But being retired and on a fixed income money doesn't come easy.

There is absolutely nothing wrong with the gun. If I didn't need the money I wouldn't be selling it. It conceals very nicely under a shirt in the summer time & gives a lot more bang than a little 32 or 380 pocket rocket.


----------



## DJWright

I think it may be because we sell them brand new at our shop for $680.


----------



## sixguncowboy

DJWright said:


> I think it may be because we sell them brand new at our shop for $680.


DJ,

I don't want to dispute your word sir but I think you're thinking of one of the polymer frame models. This is the all matte stainless steel with Novak low profile night sights. MSRP as of 1-1-10 is $985 + $80 for two extra mags. Wholesale for this gun is over $700.00. On Guns America they run the gammit from $500 to $1185. Same on Gun Broker.com.

According to my *2 year old Blue Book of Gun Values $575 @ 98% + $130 for the Novak low profile tritium night sights + 2 extra mags (4 total) @ $20 ea. = $745. *Considering that guns go up on average 5% per annum, I don't think I'm out of line @ $560 + $40 shipping & insurance at all.


----------



## kwikrnu

Used Kahrs do not sell well. I think they are good guns (and haver a few), but accept it when you buy it that it has a poor resale value. I suggest looking for a smith and wesson revolver or a browning high power or a 1911 if you want decent resale.


----------



## sixguncowboy

kwikrnu said:


> Used Kahrs do not sell well. I think they are good guns (and haver a few), but accept it when you buy it that it has a poor resale value. I suggest looking for a smith and wesson revolver or a browning high power or a 1911 if you want decent resale.


I've never run across a gun that wouldn't sell before. This is a new one on me. there's a gun show next weekend and I'm going to see if if I can trade it off. I know I'll probably take a beating on it. And that's a shame because it's a fine gun. I just don't like dao guns.


----------



## kwikrnu

sixguncowboy said:


> I've never run across a gun that wouldn't sell before. This is a new one on me. there's a gun show next weekend and I'm going to see if if I can trade it off. I know I'll probably take a beating on it. And that's a shame because it's a fine gun. I just don't like dao guns.


all guns sell. as i stated kahrs don't sell well. i bought my last k40 on gunbroker for $400 plus $30 shipping. budsgunshop sells them used for around $500 shipped when they show up.


----------



## stenochris

Did your Kahr K40 ever sell? If not, I am very interested.


----------



## Craigh

stenochris said:


> Did your Kahr K40 ever sell? If not, I am very interested.


Welcome to the forum. Unfortunately, I doubt you'll get a response. Maybe, but the thread is six years old and sixguncowboy hasn't visited the forum in almost two years. Perhaps he's lurking though or maybe another more active member might have what you want.

Is it only a Kahr K40 you're interested in? Personally, I don't own a 40 cal in any handgun and probably wouldn't unless the deal was just too good to pass on. Secondly, many of us don't sell out of our locality. For me, I like face to face on private sales and usually want to see a Florida CCW permit. That's not a law here, just my preference. i don't have a clue on how it works in Ohio. Again, welcome. Stick around.


----------

